# Merional VS Gonal F



## moonshine170676 (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I'm just looking for some feedback. 

I'm on my fourth and final IVF cycle. 

For the first 3 cycles I used a high dose of gonal F. (275 or 325 I think)  I averaged about 8-10 follies/eggs per cycle. 

As this is our final attempt I asked to change my stimming drugs. 

I'm now going to be on merional 300iu

Anyone had that dose? 
Is it high? 
Did you get many follies/eggs? 
Which of the two stim drugs did you prefer? 


Any feedback would be fab. 

Xxxxx


----------



## MariMar (May 14, 2013)

Hi Moonshine,

Wish I could tell you about Merional - I just finished IVF number 1 (2wwaiting but signs point to AF) with 125, then 300 of Gonal. Only got 6 follies and 3 eggs out of that! You're wise to contemplate pushing for something different this time around, though 8-10 follies and eggs sounds pretty good to me  

Good luck for the next one, and look forward to hearing what other ladies have experienced!


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

I used gonal f on my 4th cycle, and got 3 eggs, I used menopur on all my other cycles and always got more than this then on my most recent cycle I used 300iu menopur and got 17 eggs and my bfp, so I'm all for the menopur however I do appreciate that firstly cost is a factor because gonal f is cheaper and all meds will always work differently for different people 

Nic
Xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

And just to add that I have gone up to 450iu of menopur on a previous cycle so the dose isn't the highest it can be 

Nic
Xx


----------



## busybee07 (Mar 22, 2014)

Hello moonshine
My first ICSI so I've only ever used merional.  I have a large endo cyst on my left ovary so wasn't expecting many eggs anyway.
Started on 225 iu and only 2 follicles after seven days- but was kept on that dose, and in the end recovered 6 eggs, five of which fertilised.
Minimal side effects.
Hope you find this useful!


----------



## mmummy (Dec 20, 2013)

Hi Moonshine,

I haven't had gonal, but have cycled with ARGC who had me on merional (fsh&lh) / fostimon(fsh).  I was a poor responder and also had clomid.

I ended up with 10 eggs, after 15 days of stimms.  Most days i had 600 of merional.  One day i had 750 of merional plus 300 of fostimon.  I think that's very high tho.


----------



## moonshine170676 (Sep 16, 2012)

Hey ladies 

Thanks for the info. It defo seems everyone is different. 

X


----------

